# Prospects for Job Seekers



## saadiatosif (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I want to know that is getting a job easy if a person is on silver fern visa or do they discriminate against you as you are not on PR?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

It isn't easy to get a job no matter what visa you are on - especially if you're applying from overseas.
If you land here with a visa that allows you to work - i.e. a Resident Visa, then it'll definitely be easier to find a job than if you were still overseas that's for sure but it is still hard work.
In this respect I'm sure most employers understand that with this type of visa you can start immediately, unless of course you're already working and have to serve a notice period.

The time taken to find a job depends on your skills and how desperate an employer is to have a person with your skills.

If you land here with SFV it doesn't actually allow you to work. It allows you to find a job, but to actually work you must apply for a Silver Fern Practical Experience visa when you have received an offer of skilled work. This is the one that actually allows you to work in the post and it requires cooperation from the employer offering the job before it is awarded.

The majority of employers don't know much about visas - they aren't interested. 
All they want is a person with the skills that they are after being able to work and without delay.
An employer may want someone on a more permanent visa than SFV, but this maybe because they aren't educated to know that SFV can turn into something more permanent, or they may not want the hassle of cooperating with immigration thinking it will cost them time and money ?


----------



## saadiatosif (Mar 6, 2014)

escapedtonz said:


> It isn't easy to get a job no matter what visa you are on - especially if you're applying from overseas.
> If you land here with a visa that allows you to work - i.e. a Resident Visa, then it'll definitely be easier to find a job than if you were still overseas that's for sure but it is still hard work.
> In this respect I'm sure most employers understand that with this type of visa you can start immediately, unless of course you're already working and have to serve a notice period.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for taking the time to answer my query. Actually I have a masters degree (16 year) in business and 4 years experience as Management consultant/Business analyst. Will you suggest that I apply for SFV? Or if I apply directly for immigration what are the prospects for this profile. 

Another route available to me is that I can come for further (masters as my current education is 16 years) education and then stay on permanently. Is that possible?


----------



## toni_dee (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure about the visas side, but you'll also need to take into consideration that most employers will say that they want someone with "New Zealand experience". 

Also, one thing I found is that immigration used to give visas based on 'points' for a migrant's skills, but then fail to take into consideration that companies here don't actually recognise some foreign qualifications.

I hope this doesn't discourage you completely, but I thought you should know that there is discrimination in New Zealand. When we first migrated here, we found out the hard way. But with enough perseverance and hard work, I'm sure you'll find something.

Good luck!


----------

